# New YouTube channel - Here We Mow Again



## jeffman2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi everyone!
I'm a lawn fanatic and just started my own YouTube channel. I'm hoping to grow the channel and gain subscribers....I would really appreciate your support! :thumbup:

You can check out the channel here: 
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC47RlKNd_392gDMxijNMHww

Thank you!
Jeff


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

From one Jeff to another, I'll check it out.


----------



## jeffman2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks a ton! I'm having a lot of fun doing this YouTube channel!!


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Good luck man!

One thing I noticed right off the bat is you need to get yourself a lav mic to pick up your voice more clearly. Tremendously upgrades the quality for just a few bucks 

I can never get enough lawn Youtube videos haha


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Can we get you to upload to Rumble?


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@jeffman2 Subbed.


----------



## jeffman2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Cdub5_ said:


> Good luck man!
> 
> One thing I noticed right off the bat is you need to get yourself a lav mic to pick up your voice more clearly. Tremendously upgrades the quality for just a few bucks
> 
> I can never get enough lawn Youtube videos haha


Thanks I will look into that! Thanks for watching!


----------



## jeffman2 (Apr 8, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Can we get you to upload to Rumble?


What is rumble?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

https://rumble.com/
YouTube alternative


----------

